# Putting a Bridesmaid dress to good use :)



## MyaLover (Aug 4, 2008)

You can see the rest at my flickr:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/morganboss/ 

C&C please  :mrgreen:


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 4, 2008)

I could not agree more


----------



## WarpFactorVIII (Aug 4, 2008)

^True That!!!!


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 4, 2008)

One more in color:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh I LOVE that color one!!  I don't like the comp much but the tonal range is beautiful.  Would love to see more in color


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you!!!  Ill post some more in color


----------



## Mesoam (Aug 4, 2008)

i like the color in the 3rd but the sofa in the rest seems a bit "myspacey" for lack of better terms


----------



## photocat (Aug 4, 2008)

ooh I like the green!!  what a great idea---- we should have a self portrait week in your old bridesmaid dresses!  i have one at least 3 in my closet!!


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm how to not make it so "myspacey"?


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 4, 2008)

A few more:


----------



## icassell (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the last one combines the best of pose, color, and lighting.  I like it very much.


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 4, 2008)

omg


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 4, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Hmmmmmmm how to not make it so "myspacey"?


 

take it off?


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 4, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> take it off?




hmmmmm..... not so much


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 4, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> hmmmmm..... not so much


 
worth a try


----------



## Ajay (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely like the color ones better.  Nice tonal range in the color images.  I think in the black and white the tones are too similar so the image as a whole lacks a bit of contrast.

Nice work though and a very neat idea!


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 4, 2008)

This one is my favorite:


----------



## icassell (Aug 4, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> This one is my favorite:



dunno -- you don't look very comfortable in that one ... my other vote stands


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 4, 2008)

The first in post #11 is the best of them all IMO.  That green against the brown is just fantastic.  I'd like to see you add like +25 of contrast to the b&ws to see if that helps them any...


----------



## danmass (Aug 4, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> The first in post #11 is the best of them all IMO.  That green against the brown is just fantastic.  I'd like to see you add like +25 of contrast to the b&ws to see if that helps them any...



I agree that shot is excellent. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 5, 2008)

Heres some bumped up contrast:


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 5, 2008)

Fantastic shots! I have to agree, I love the green of the dress combined with the color of the couch. 
The color definately adds more drama to the photo series. But all in all I am loving these photos. Great job!


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Fantastic shots! I have to agree, I love the green of the dress combined with the color of the couch.
> The color definately adds more drama to the photo series. But all in all I am loving these photos. Great job!



Agreed.  Looks like something out of an old Liz Taylor movie.  But I always like what you do with your light; it's something that I have no idea how to do..Plus, I've always wondered what you gals use those bridesmaid dresses for anyways!


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 5, 2008)

Now you know.... at least this one is cute!  I got to pick it out and was thinking "make sure you get something that will look good in photos later"


----------



## MissMia (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice series Mya. I my favorite is the 3rd photo in post 11.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 5, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Agreed. Looks like something out of an old Liz Taylor movie. But I always like what you do with your light; it's something that I have no idea how to do..Plus, I've always wondered what you gals use those bridesmaid dresses for anyways!


 


I wouldn't know actually, I have never been a bridesmaid..


----------



## MissMia (Aug 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I wouldn't know actually, I have never been a bridesmaid..



Me either! But now I know what to do with the dress if I ever am one :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL yeah me too.. Sexy photos.. lol


----------



## Puscas (Aug 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I wouldn't know actually, I have never been a bridesmaid..





aawwhhh....:hug::



ML, I like the picture in post #5 the best. No, not because your head is not showing, but the serenity of the pose fits perfectly. I don't like what you are doing with your left hand in the rest. It seems a bit forced.
But hey, great series. :thumbup:






pascal


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I wouldn't know actually, I have never been a bridesmaid..



Trust me, your not missing much!!


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the great feedback, I appreciate all of it!


----------



## wlsmoku (Aug 5, 2008)

ummm...only critique I got is "grrrrrrrrr"

thats as techincal as I can get with this series. 


thank you and play through


----------



## motorshooter (Aug 5, 2008)

Stunning, the B&W shots are super


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 5, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Thank you all for the great feedback, I appreciate all of it!


 

No, no, no..... THANK YOU!


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I wouldn't know actually, I have never been a bridesmaid..



Huh.  I thought the saying was "always a bridesmaid, never a bride."  But in your case, you're married, right?

Anyways, being in a wedding IS fun.  Total license to make an ass out of yourself.  And, like I said, now there's good adaptive re-use of those dresses!   And I'm a planner.  We believe in adaptive reuse.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes I am married, its a bridesmaid dress from my best friends wedding.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 5, 2008)

Well it is a great dress. I have to find some of the shots I took of my cousins bridesmaid dress. lol


----------



## icassell (Aug 5, 2008)

... and it's not really seafoam green either 

I had a friend who had a closet full of bridesmaid dresses when she finally got married ...


----------

